
Show HN: How I started to improve my life, one thought at a time - pouria3
Hi Guys, I built Paralign based on my own journey and how I started to really improve my life one thought at a time.<p>Paralign is an anonymous journaling platform that connects you to similar thoughts as you journal; Letting you know that there is support, acknowledgement and hope. That you are not alone.<p>Paralign gives you feedback about your thought and mood patterns and helps you be more aware.<p>Paralign’s companion feature personalizes guides (like guided meditation) to empower you to live a more relaxed and inner-connected life.<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;paralign&#x2F;id906756239?mt=8<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=cst.com.paralign2&amp;hl=en<p>website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paralign.me<p>Look forward to your thoughts&#x2F;feedbacks
======
DrScump
earlier comments from yesterday's post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10771244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10771244)

